# dar por + participio



## burrita

como es la frase dar por hecho en frances


----------



## lpfr

Bienvenida al foro Burrita.

  Depende del contexto. Puede ser 
  "considérer comme un fait"
  "Donner pour acquis" 
  Más familiar: "considérer que les carottes sont cuites".

  Danos más contexto: las frases precedentes o siguientes, la frase entera, etc.


----------



## Domtom

Bienvenida al foro, *Burrita*:

_dar algo por hecho = dar algo por sentado = considérer qqch comme acquis._

_dar por hecho_ / _sentado = considérer comme réglé(e)._

_dar por hecho_ / _sentado = considérer comme bien établi_ /_ comme définitif_ / _comme acquis._

Salud


----------



## lautr

Vaya coincidencia, eso mismo venía a preguntar yo. Pero me gustaría que me resolvierais esta duda en concreto, ya sabéis que un ejemplo es muchas veces lo más esclarecedor:

_-Preparo la celebración *porque doy por hecho que vas a ganar.*_

_...parce que je considère comme un fait que tu vas gagner._
_...parce que je donne comme acquis que tu vas gagner._
_...parce que las carottes son cuites _(_pour toi_, _pour lui... _(???))
_...parce que je considère comme acquis que tu vas gagner._ (¿O tal vez _comme acquis_ va al final?)
_...parce que..._

¿Alguna está bien o tengo cero aciertos?   Sólo he utilizado las estructuras de lpfr y Domtom, así que la culpa no sería toda mía...


----------



## Domtom

Perdón, pero me parece que_ les carottes sont cuites _no significa exactamente _esto puede darse por hecho_.

La expresión es familiar, sí. Pero significa que ya está todo perdido y no se puede hacer nada para volver atrás.

Es español se dice:

_Se acabó lo que se daba._
_¡Es el acabóse!_
_La suerte está echada._


----------



## lautr

Encontes, ¿las otras son correctas?


----------



## Domtom

Yo diría que sí, pero evidentemente los nativos lo sabrán mejor.

También:

_parce que je considère comme bien établi que tu vas gagner._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lautr said:


> _-Preparo la celebración *porque doy por hecho que vas a ganar.*_
> 
> _...parce que je considère comme un fait que tu vas gagner: _gramaticalmente al límite (para mí, el _comme _sobra); construcción pesada y rebuscada.
> _...parce que je donne comme acquis que tu vas gagner:_ construcción pretenciosa.
> _...parce que las carottes son cuites: _no procede.
> _...parce que je considère comme acquis que tu vas gagner: _igual que la primera.



Las propuestas de *lpfr *siendo correctas, esto demuestra, *burrita*, que las consultas deben venir con suficiente contexto ya que elegir una forma u otra dependerá de las aplcaciones.

En tu caso, *lautr*, se podría decir: 

...car je suis sûr que tu vas gagner.
...car je compte sur ta victoire.

En cuanto a *les carottes sont cuites*, estoy de acuerdo con *Domtom *en que no significa necesariamente *esto se da por hecho*. Es una expresión que se usa más bien para decir que ya no hay nada que hacer, que todo está perdido, que no hay esperanza.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes (y lluviosas), bonjour,



Víctor Pérez said:


> las consultas deben venir con suficiente contexto ya que elegir una forma u otra dependerá de las aplcaciones.


¡Cuánta razón tienes, Víctor!

En este ejemplo estoy de acuerdo con vosotros, chicos, y me permitiréis añadir:
_ - je suis convaincu(e) de ta victoire / que tu vas gagner
- ta victoire est chose faite_ (plus familier, je crois)

Pero me surge otro ejemplo. 
El profesor (puede que algo irónico, además):_
- Doy por hecho / sentado que habéis leído todos el capítulo tal del libro..._
... et je suis sûre et certaine que vous allez me donner une solution car aucune des propositions antérieures me semble convenir .

Qu'en pensez-vous?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lpfr

Como dije en mi post, la buena expresión depende del contexto. Estoy de acuerdo que "les carottes sont cuites" está un poco forzado, pero sí puede ser utilizado cuando se da por hecho una derrota: "a 1 minuto del fin  de la partida y 6 a cero, doy por hecho que hemos perdido."
  De la misma manera, DomTom, la equivalencia entre "les carottes sont cuites" y "la suerte está echada" no funciona en todos los casos. Me imagino mal Julio Cesar diciendo "les carottes sont cuites" al atravesar el Rubicón.

  Y "les carottes sont cuites" significa más que no se puede cambiar una situación o una decisión que "todo está perdido". También se puede utilizar la expresión, aunque es más raro, cuando se ha ganado y que nadie puede invertir el resultado.


----------



## burrita

Bonjour a Tous,

je vous remercie par la vitesse que vous m´avez repondu (j´ne sais pas si c´est bien accordée).

Mardi je passe le DALF C2 , alors des doûtes me viennent.

Je suis impressionée......merci Beaucoup et Beaucou de Plaisir
Sylvia


----------



## lautr

Merci de ma part aussi.


----------



## burrita

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes (y lluviosas), bonjour,
> 
> 
> ¡Cuánta razón tienes, Víctor!
> 
> En este ejemplo estoy de acuerdo con vosotros, chicos, y me permitiréis añadir:
> _- je suis convaincu(e) de ta victoire / que tu vas gagner_
> _- ta victoire est chose faite_ (plus familier, je crois)
> 
> Pero me surge otro ejemplo.
> El profesor (puede que algo irónico, además):
> _- Doy por hecho / sentado que habéis leído todos el capítulo tal del libro..._
> ... et je suis sûre et certaine que vous allez me donner une solution car aucune des propositions antérieures me semble convenir .
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous?
> Au revoir, hasta luego



hier, on m´a proposée, Ça va de soit......Exmample: Ça va de soit que l´economie va en decroissance, car les cicles sont marqués comme ça....

Corrigez-moi si la phrase est bien faite
Sylvia


----------



## Domtom

El _cela va de soi_, si mal no recuerdo, significa _cae por su propio peso_.


----------



## lpfr

"Ça va de soi que l´économie va en décroissance, car les cycles sont marqués comme ça...."
  "Ça va de soi" quiere decir "evidentemente",  "es evidente", pero no veo muy bien los de los ciclos marcados.
  "Tout le monde me montre du doigt
Sauf les manchots, ça va de soi." (G. Brassens)


 Sí, DomTom tiene razón, "cae de su propio peso" es aún más exacto.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ojo, como bien está escrito en *La mauvaise réputation* de Brassens a la que hace alusión *lpfr*, se escribe *ça va de soi* y no *ça va de soit*.


----------



## burrita

Alors, je comprends que "dar por hecho" et "cae por su propio peso" signifient "ça va de soit" n´est ce pas?

Mercie en Avance
Sylvia


----------



## lpfr

burrita said:


> Alors, je comprends que "dar por hecho" et "cae por su propio peso" signifient "ça va de soit" n´est ce pas?
> 
> Mercie en Avance
> Sylvia



Oui, c'est cela.


----------



## Erial

Hola.
he aquí otra opción de traducción para esta frase:

"Por primera vez después de unos años de bonanza, la palabras crisis está en boca de todos, y se da por asumido que se cerrará el año con un descenso de los ingresos"

Y la traducción: "Pour la première fois après quelques années de prospérité, le mot « crise » est sur toutes les lèvres, et on considère assumé qu’on fermera l’année avec une baisse de 10% des revenus"

creeis que suena bien y natural en francés la traducción?
Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## grandluc

Je dirais plutôt : et l'on considère comme inévitable,on a compris, que l'année s'achèvera avec une baisse des revenus.


----------



## KekiJon

Hola a todos/as,

Estas expresiones están bien (considérer comme un fait, considérer comme acquis...), pero tal vez son un poco forzadas dependiendo de qué frase. Por ejemplo, para una frase tipo "se daba por hecho que todo era pequeño...", también valdría creo "on jugeait que tout était petit...", con el verbo "juger", que me parece más natural aunque se aleje un poco del sentido original.


----------



## eneriff

Hola a todos;

Como diriais: DAR POR ACABADO?

Frase: Damos por acabado el trabajo.



Muchas gracias


----------



## Domtom

_considérer une chose comme terminée_

En tu ejemplo, _considérer le travail comme terminé._


----------



## curtis87

hola

Querria saber como se dice en frances "se daba por hecho" en la frase siguiente : se daba por hecho que era para poner una fecha definitiva a la proclamacion de la independancia. Es sacado de un periodico es sobre la independancia del Kosovo

Gracias


----------



## mont blanc

¡Hola a todos!

  ¿Que significa la palabra daba por comprado en esta frase? : El sombrero no era más que bufon…cuya complicidad daba por comprado

  Muchas gracias


----------



## lpfr

Il me semble que c'est l'équivalent de "donner pour acquis".


----------



## shenaya

qué es una huevita en francés?

gracias


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola shenaya, 

Tal vez ayudaría si nos dijeras que es una "huevita" en español...

Tiene algo que ver con la palabra huevada?

Nos vemos


----------



## mont blanc

muchas gracias y buenas fiestas de Pascua


----------



## lpfr

De la misma manera: "il était donné pour acquis".


----------



## theafricanlady

diria: 
on considerait que c'etait pour déterminer une date définitive a la proclamation de l'independance.


----------



## burrita

merci beaucoup


----------



## Loredon

Bonsoir à vous tous!
Je ne comprends absolument pas cette expression: "*des por*"
1)
<< entonces espero a que des por terminado el curso "*cuando des por*" terminado tu trabajo en este curso.>>
2)
<<De acuerdo,entonces espero a "*que des por*" terminado el curso, y me lo envias de nuevo.>>
Cela me semble très bizarre !! << d*és que*?>>
Se trata de un test. La frase suena incorrecta.
¿Quién puede adjudarme?
Le estoy muy agradecida de antemano.
Loredon


----------



## Paquita

des du verbe dar... au subjonctif
dar por terminado = considérer comme fini


----------



## tumote

Es correcto.

La traducción, más o menos, es "prend ton travail comme terminé"

Salu2


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


tumote said:


> Es correcto.
> 
> La traducción, más o menos, es "prend ton travail comme terminé"
> 
> Salu2


No, lo siento, no funciona con el verbo: _prendre_. Paquit& ha dado la solución.

Otra posibilidad:
- quand tu estimeras avoir fini

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Choni

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,
s'il vous plaît, comment on dit en français "dar por finalizado"?
La phrase est: "En este momento podemos dar por finalizada la descarga del sw".

En ce moment, on peut considérer fini le téléchargement du logiciel -???

Merci de votre aide.


----------

